# TIFF-Transparenz in Freehand und PS



## modstyle (17. September 2004)

Hallo!

Folgendes habe ich heute festgestellt. Ich habe eine alte TIFF-Datei von irgendjemandem geschickt bekommen, was schon sehr lange zurückliegt und ich weiss nicht mehr von wem.

Als ich diese TIFF-Datei in Freehand importiert habe, konnte ich durch Anklicken des Tranparenz-Schalters den weissen Hintergrund in der Datei ausblenden. Das ganze funktioniert mit der Datei unter Windows und unter Macintosh.

Nun wollte ich auch so eine TIFF-Datei erstellen, dazu habe ich die Grafik in Photoshop angelegt und dann als TiFF gespeichert, mit der Option "Transparenz".
Wenn ich jetzt diese Datei in Freehand unter Windows importiere, dann kann ich den Hintergrund ebenfalls ausblenden jedoch nicht mit dem Transparenz-Option-Button (nicht anwählbar) sondern mit dem Optionsfeld darüber ("Alphakanal").

Das eigentliche Problem ist folgendes: In Freehand unter Macintosh kann ich nirgens diesens Alphakanal-Optionsfeld finden und Transparenz ist auch wie unter Win nicht anklickbar.

Wisst ihr woran es liegen kann? Hat einer eine Idee wie man in Photoshop eine TIFF-Datei anlegen bzw. speichern muss? Ich habe bereits alles mögliche an Speicheroptionen durchprobiert und ich komm einfach nicht dahinter wie die ganz oben erwähnte Datei erstellt wurde.

Hoffentlich ist alles verständlich formuliert. Danke für eure Hilfe!


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (18. September 2004)

Hi,
hast du in der Freehandhilfe schon mal unter tiff+transparenz gesucht? Im Moment weiß ich dazu auch nichts aber wenn ich Morgen etwas zeit finde schaue ich mal nach was da so los ist.

Viele Grüße


----------



## modstyle (18. September 2004)

Hi !

Schonmal danke für deine Antwort!

Ja, in der Hilfe habe ich bereits nachgesehen, leider steht dort nur grundsätzliches darüber und es wird erklärt wie man aus Freehand heraus Alphakanäle mitspeichert.

Ausserdem steht da der Hinweis, dass TIFF- und PNG-Dateien mit Alphakanälen unterstützt werden. 

Diese Unterscheidung in Freehand ist für mich aber auch nicht nachvollziehbar, da ja sowohl Alphakanäle als auch Transparenz im Endeffekt das gleiche sind.


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (18. September 2004)

HI,
also soviel ich weiß funktioniert das Feld Transparenz nur wenn deine Tiff mit dem Graustufen-Farbraum abgespeichert wurde.
Kann es vielleicht sein das du aufm Mac eine ältere Version von Freehand verwendest?
Aber mal von deinem Problem abgesehen solltest du eh keine Tiff mit Alphakanal verwenden sondern den Bereich der Transparent sein soll in PS in dein Bild montieren, weil wenn du eine Tiff mit Alpha Proofen oder ausbelichten möchtest sehr ärgerliche Ergebnisse bekommst, Wie das dun Müll rauskommt oder garnichts ect... .

MFG


----------



## modstyle (18. September 2004)

Hi!

Also ich habe zuvor diese eine Grafik die in einem Logo enthalten ist per Offset drucken lassen und das sah gut aus.
Dabei handelt es sich um einen Pinselstrich, da fallen natürlich Qualitätsmangel nicht so auf.

Wie meinst du das mit direkt in das Bild montieren ?


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (18. September 2004)

Hi,
also ich meine wenn du einen Pinselstrich hast der auf weißem Grund steht du ihn in freehand auf roten Grund setzten möchtest dann solltest du das in PS machen und nicht durch die Verwendung einer Transparenz.
Wenn du die datei mit dem Alpha hast Drucken lassen und es Ok war kann es sein das die Druckvorstufe des Druckers diese herrausgenommen hatt, oder du hast Glück gehabt  .

MFG


----------



## modstyle (18. September 2004)

Hi !

LoooL ... Glück ist immer wichtig vor allem beim Offset ... sind ja nicht grad unerhebliche Kosten .

Naja also in Zukunft spar ich mir das einfach mit der Transparenz. Hat mich einfach nur interessiert.

Danke für deine Antworten und Mühe ,) !

MfG


----------

